# Your own spice mixes



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found a great site with many "mixed" spices that you may like to use everyday. Instead of paying the big-bux for pre-mixed, you do it your own self.

Budget101.com - - Frugal Seasoning and Spice Mix Recipes for everyday use

I am using this site to figure if the premixed seasonings would have black pepper due to my allergy to that commonly used flavoring.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh .... very nice! :2thumb:

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Great site!! Thank you.:2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, thanks! I scanned the list on the site and found several of my favorites! Great money-saving resource! Plus, now I can tweak them to our preferences, like less salt, etc.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad that you like them all!!!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

:2thumb: Thanks for the link. Very Cool!


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

That just made it to our bookmarks of sites too read. Great Find


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome list--thanks for sharing it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Ravensoracle said:


> That just made it to our bookmarks of sites too read. Great Find


I already had the main page bookmarked, but I haven't been there for a few weeks  thanx for the reminder


----------



## DoubleXL (Oct 1, 2009)

Great List thanks for the info.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Been making most of those for years. I have about 40 pages of mixes that I use.


----------

